# dirty jobs



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Check out tonites show the Discovery Channel. The guy goes to work a skull cleaning facility. Now people will get a first hand view of how much fun it is doing a European mount. I've been doing skulls this way for a few years and would have to agree that this is one of the dirtiest and stinky jobs that there is. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ummm....I worked on a sewer truck for a summer. I'd like to challenge the skull cleaning job as stinkiest ever.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This guy needs his skull cleaned :lol:


that had to leave a mark!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DUUUUUDE. The bike BROKE IN HALF!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess cleaning the kill floor at the local meat packing plant in high school was my dirtiest and stinkiest job!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the worst thing that I did was stack hay in a loft when it was 100 degrees out or shoveling in a grain bin in the middle of summer. Not the worst in the world but when you are in your teens you think it is.


----------



## trkystlkr (Jul 11, 2006)

Those guys do need there heads cleaned. That is insane 165 km/hr? WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

the worst for me was shoulder deep in an infected cow that had a rotten uterus inside her..... that will bring a burp or two :lol:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Cleaning up vomit in a hospital,is about # 1 for nasty................


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Pulling the cow hides out of the hide vat at Held Beef was nasty, but not as nasty as what Buckseye had to do.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Fossilman said:


> Cleaning up vomit in a hospital,is about # 1 for nasty................


Not quite the #1 for nasty this is responding For a call on the ambulance for a person with Diarrhea and extreme vomiting quite the smell for being in a small ambulance. But i was lucky i was driving that night so i just shut the door between the back and the cab and rolled down the window in front no more smell for me but the poor poor emt's in back. uke: The worst was cleaning the dang thing trust me it got cleaned before a 45 min. drive back to base from the hospital needless to say no one wanted to stop for food after that run.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

rotten cows, rotten skulls, do not compare in "nastiness" to human excretions.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I never did it, but back growing up on the farm. I always felt sorry for those guys that drove the rendering truck. If any of you one here do that man you have to be a little nuts. Those guys had to be all single because I dunno how you would get that stench out.

I think they should send that mike jacobs to a dairy farm to clean out the holding parlor when it is about 95 deg. out. either that or have him clean a grain bin full of rotten soybeans at about the same temp.

oh the memories uke:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Being on the call list for the local funeral home.

Get the call for a body that has been lying in bed for over
3 days. Deceased was only 130 lbs when alive, when we
arrive the local police officer is hurling her guts out due to 
the smell.

Go inside, with masks on, the man now looks like he is over
400lbs and EVERY possible body secretion has taken place.

The three days the body laid there, was over 90 degree
heat in an enclosed bedroom.

The man's underwear are tore off due to the bloating and
all the pours are open and flowing with fluids.

Should ignored that call and kept watching the pre-season 
vikings game!

Worst, placing him on the rack and while going down the
steps the fluid flies out of the coroner bag all over my 
buddy's chest!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Worst, placing him on the rack and while going down the
> steps the fluid flies out of the coroner bag all over my
> buddy's chest!


now that is a gut buster... :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The worst job I ever did involved a backhoe, old septic tank, and a log chain. Long story short, neighbor wanted to replace his septic tank, asked me to use by backhoe to dig it out for him, dug the tank up and wraped a chain around it (BIG MISTAKE), hooked this chain to the back bucket and started to lift the tank out, so far so good. Got the hoe to full estension, then the chain decided it was time to cut the tank (rusty metal tank), contents of tank spill out at an alarmingly fast rate, covering the cab(open cab, roll bar and canopy only no glass) of my backhoe in the process.
uke:

It took a fresh change of clothes, 7 bottles of bleach and a firehose to get me back in the cab of that thing!
:fiddle:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Quote:
> Worst, placing him on the rack and while going down the
> steps the fluid flies out of the coroner bag all over my
> buddy's chest!
> ...


LOL, nice pun buckseye!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

ew that movie is disgusting!lol did you see his arm snap in half and his back buckle?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i've ripped eye balls out of pheasants and scraped the brain cavity not dirt but kinda weird.


----------

